# Horus Heresy- Death and Defiance



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

For those that will be at the Warhammer fest, they are going to have a Heresy Novel in print that will essentially be a pre-release before its official sale a few months after October. Apparently the scattered Night Lords legion is heading towards Ultramar. The Anthology will be compromised of 5 stories. I assume Fulgrim will be one of the stories. Still not sure how I feel about Fulgrim's portrayal. I assume his character has taken a route to where he and his legion has become a thorn to the traitor cause. 

Death and Defiance


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Ooh... I really want this, but warhammerfest is too far away.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Apparently the scattered Night Lords legion is heading towards Ultramar.


It only says: "...we follow *a splinter* of the scattered Night Lords Legion towards Ultramar." 

So certainly not the entirety of the VIII Legion. IIRC Sevatar basically told the assembled captains and commanders that they should split up and go about their business after the Thramas Crusade (with many joining the main rebel advance on Terra). It may only be the case that a small splinter and a handful of ships actually go towards Ultramar.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmm this could be a good one. More exited for the silent war anthology tbh


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Once again I afk in vain hope, is anyone going?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Once again I afk in vain hope, is anyone going?


Hell no. :laugh:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Why wouldn't you go? Is Nottingham far from where you live in England?


----------



## Angel of Lies (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the artwork for some reason that currently eludes me. Maybe its because I've come to dislike, as many others, the path they've taken Fulgrim.

His story of being possessed was epic, but then kind of made no sense once he just beat the demon away in a short story.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree. The twist of Fulgrim being possessed, even potentially all the way up to 40k time was awesome and one of the best turns they had come up with in the Heresy. And then it's just 'Lol I took my body back, no worries bros'. Just don't get it.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I agree. The twist of Fulgrim being possessed, even potentially all the way up to 40k time was awesome and one of the best turns they had come up with in the Heresy. And then it's just 'Lol I took my body back, no worries bros'. Just don't get it.



Here here! I loved the tragedy of Fulgrim having to watch his mistakes play out in his own mind for all eternity, forced to watch his legion destroy everything they created. But now his story is just...meh.

Although, I still maintain that the only person whose word we have for him not being possessed is Fulgrim's, so maybe there's a chance it's all a giant lie?


----------

